# Bacon Bomb



## familyjuice (Jun 17, 2015)

I made a bacon bomb. I didn't know how to weave the ends, so I used tooth picks instead. If I knew how fast this thing would go, I would've made more.













IMG_4852.jpg



__ familyjuice
__ Jun 17, 2015


















IMG_4853.jpg



__ familyjuice
__ Jun 17, 2015


















IMG_4858.jpg



__ familyjuice
__ Jun 17, 2015


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 18, 2015)

Looks fantastic!! I think you'll be making more...


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 20, 2015)

FJ, That looks delicious !!!!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 22, 2015)

FJ, they sure don't last long do they--kinda like a snowflake in summer.

Gary


----------



## billyj571 (Jun 24, 2015)

No they don't last you gotta make at least 3 at a time and hide one.lol looks awesome for the first time.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 25, 2015)

Tasty looking Fatty!

A little tip for getting the ends sealed up. Roll the Fatty on a diagonal. As you roll fold the ends in like you would a burrito. Check out the weave here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136328/hes-loco


----------

